# Throat Pain



## Giantsbran1227 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been smoking cigars for 8 months, about 3 a week. I'm 18.

3 weeks ago I developed a sharp pain in my throat. It feels like it's around my adam's apple, on my left side. It comes and goes throughout the day, and when it hurts, it hurts alot. It feels like someone is driving a knife into that area of my throat.

I'm petrified that I have throat cancer. Doc said he didn't know what it was and gave me a medicine that did not help. What do you guys think....


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont know ... did you go to an Ear-Nose-Throat doctor or just a regular physician? There are so many different sensitive things in your throat ... an ENT doctor should be able to run tests to see if it might be one of the many glands in your throat, or some kind of infection or something! 

Im no doctor, but I seriously doubt you can get throat cancer from 8 months of mildly smoking cigars. 

Best of luck, and hope you get better soon!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

+1

Best wishes, :thumb:


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

pretty much everything cuban rob said. but i didnt think throat cancer could come on that fast at least i hope not. good luck


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Giantsbran1227 said:


> I've been smoking cigars for 8 months, about 3 a week. I'm 18.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I developed a sharp pain in my throat. It feels like it's around my adam's apple, on my left side. It comes and goes throughout the day, and when it hurts, it hurts alot. It feels like someone is driving a knife into that area of my throat.
> 
> I'm petrified that I have throat cancer. Doc said he didn't know what it was and gave me a medicine that did not help. What do you guys think....


Brandon - really you need to make sure to go back to the Dr again. Although you can find many useful things on the internet - diagnosing is one of the worst (for anything severe at least).

You probably are just fine, but you need to get checked out - as was stated, an ENT (ear nose and throat) DR is going to be able to figure out what is going on.

As for cancer (have several Drs in the family) - they still *really* don't know what/how/why about it. After 8 months smoking? Insanely doubtful - many smokers never have cancer. Smoking may not be good for your health, but neither is the cell phones, wifi, radio, tv, satellite - all the other signals we have bouncing through us on a daily basis.

Best of luck, make sure to update us!


----------



## Raul (Sep 15, 2010)

Brandon, I doubt it would be cancer of any kind so soon. I agree with Turtle. Go back to the doctor. Gargle some table salt in warm water until you can get to the doctor. That usually helps with a throat issue and relieves some pain. Please keep us updated.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Giantsbran1227 said:


> ... Doc said he didn't know what it was and gave me a medicine that did not help. ....


My advice: go to an "ear, nose, and throat" specialist. I'd be surprised if you had cancer, but if I had a pain as sharp as you describe, I'd want a specific diagnosis from an expert, if at all possible.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Listen to the guys even with the trepidation you already have. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. Catching anything early is key ( not that you have anything ) but listen to your body and be responsible to is. Keep us posted.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

What everyone else said... VERY important to get it checked out. It could be just a strained muscle, could be the Black Plague reborn, either way, a Dr needs to see it  

Hope its something really really minor and you get to feeling better ASAP!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

I barely started to smoke cigars for about 8 month and i am 18 and also I have the same sharp pain on my throat left side but the thing is i didn't smoke a cigar for at least 4 days. My throat was fine for all those days. Today i smoked a cigar now my throat is doing the pain . Im assuming my lymph nodes are just overwhelmed since there the first line of defense in your mouth. Im going stop stop smoking cigars for about 3 weeks and see how it progresses


----------



## Giantsbran1227 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I never went to a doctor because my throat started feeling better after about 3 weeks. Thank you all for your help and concern.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

It could be cancer. Some people are predisposed. A guy I grew up with who died from oral cancer at age 17. He hadn't been dippin' long at all. Maybe a year. Metastasized, dead in a matter of months. It's a real danger and more dangerous for some than others. You never know till you pull the trigger.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

FFS get a second opinion. The very least they should do is an ultrasound to see if there is a lump & if so a biopsy. If the pain recedes & does not return it can just be an injured muscle around your larynx. You should not be overly concerned meanwhile as long as no pain returns. Just my 0.02C. Be well mate.


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

I think it is not a good idea to seek medical advice from the internet. If your first intuition is that something is physically wrong, then seek the advice from a doctor like you did. And if you are still not satisfied, by all means you should seek a second opinion from another doctor until you are satisfied with what you hear. In fact I would say that if you were given a diagnosis of cancer that you seek a second and third opinion post haste. You want to make sure you have the correct diagnosis as early as possible.

Pain and discomfort is your body telling you something is not right that needs your attention.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Giantsbran1227 said:


> I've been smoking cigars for 8 months, about 3 a week. I'm 18.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I developed a sharp pain in my throat. It feels like it's around my adam's apple, on my left side. It comes and goes throughout the day, and when it hurts, it hurts alot. It feels like someone is driving a knife into that area of my throat.
> 
> I'm petrified that I have throat cancer. Doc said he didn't know what it was and gave me a medicine that did not help. What do you guys think....


As young as you are it could be anything hormones hyper thyroid etc etc etc.
Hope its nothing serious God Bless be well!:amen:


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> It could be cancer. Some people are predisposed. A guy I grew up with who died from oral cancer at age 17. He hadn't been dippin' long at all. Maybe a year. Metastasized, dead in a matter of months. It's a real danger and more dangerous for some than others. You never know till you pull the trigger.


Cancer is a very slow process though he must of been dipping since 14 years old. Plus dip is not even "real " tobacco its 95% Manipulated chemicals with the other 5% just shredded tobacco from cigar factories as "no good tobacco" which sells to cigg companies and dip. Dip in my opinion is one of the fastest ways to get cancer under 6 years as a tobacco product.


----------



## Johnisnotcool (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm no expert but I'm 99% sure that there is more then 5% tobacco in dip. Also there is a much bigger chance of getting cancer from cigarettes.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Johnisnotcool said:


> I'm no expert but I'm 99% sure that there is more then 5% tobacco in dip. Also there is a much bigger chance of getting cancer from cigarettes.


5% 10 % maybe more all i know very little is actual tobacco the rest is what you called the "mother liquor" tobacco history channel made a documentary of it. What they do is make chemicals and they print it out on a sheet of long paper dried out and cut it to strips


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Giantsbran1227 said:


> I've been smoking cigars for 8 months, about 3 a week. I'm 18.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I developed a sharp pain in my throat. It feels like it's around my adam's apple, on my left side. It comes and goes throughout the day, and when it hurts, it hurts alot. It feels like someone is driving a knife into that area of my throat.
> 
> I'm petrified that I have throat cancer. Doc said he didn't know what it was and gave me a medicine that did not help. What do you guys think....


You may have an esophageal ulcer. They are normally triggered by acid reflux disease or smoking. In early stages symptoms may come and go. If it reoccurs, see your doctor again and suggest this. If left untreated bleeding and perforation is the result, (or worse). Pain in the throat should not be taken lightly.


----------



## Giantsbran1227 (Feb 21, 2010)

I ended up having LPR. It is acid reflux that affects the throat.

Still have it very bad and am working to get in under control.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Giantsbran1227 said:


> I ended up having LPR. It is acid reflux that affects the throat.
> 
> Still have it very bad and am working to get in under control.


That sucks but thank god for it. I would take that over cancer! Thanks for the update.


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

Giantsbran1227 said:


> I've been smoking cigars for 8 months, about 3 a week. I'm 18.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I developed a sharp pain in my throat. It feels like it's around my adam's apple, on my left side. It comes and goes throughout the day, and when it hurts, it hurts alot. It feels like someone is driving a knife into that area of my throat.
> 
> I'm petrified that I have throat cancer. Doc said he didn't know what it was and gave me a medicine that did not help. What do you guys think....


First, I would see another doctor..a specialist. If nothing else for peace of mind.
But smoking does inflame the mouth and throat. It affects everyone differently. I always have a dry throat first thing in the morning and I am coughing up Volkswagens. But that's 40 years of smoking cigars. Never smoked a cigarette in my life.
Cigar smoking may just not agree with you. Or you have a medical issue that cigar smoking has brought to your attention.
Go see a good doctor. And good luck.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

Maybe a long-shot but I just posted something about throat pain here.

Good Luck,
Dando


----------

